# Mk2 vr6 12v road racing, need baffled oil pan



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

Looking for info, pics, results for anyone who has oiling solutions for a track car set up vr6. Just spun a rod bearing and keep hearing its a trend. Would like to know what i can do aside from dumping $3k into a custom dry sump. Anything would be much appreciated


----------

